# Here Kitty...Kitty!!!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful Mouse catchers you have, these pictures are great, so intense.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I love that black cat. He looks just like my cat that passed away last year. 
I miss him so much. Those are great pictures. I could never get a great pic of Al.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

They are beautiful! I'm a crazy cat lady! I love cats! I really like the second one.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great pictures too. I can't even imagine getting those shots of any of my cats. Were they drugged?


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Great pictures too. I can't even imagine getting those shots of any of my cats. Were they drugged?


Two lines of "cat nip"!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! I don't think I could get my cat to wake up long enough to take such a great picture!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Close up of Chrissy


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, that close up side view of Chrissy is the most beautiful cat photo I have ever seen. You must have a fantastic camera (and how ever did you get the tongue sticking out pic up above?)


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> how ever did you get the tongue sticking out pic up above?)


Just a lucky shot,

Thanks


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Excellent job of photographing your adorable black cat!
Black cats and dogs are very difficult to photograph.
They are cute!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Ids like to order one of each, please ::


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks again everyone!

The cats love the heat of the lights so there pretty willing to model.Unlike my kids!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Those are great shots of your beautiful kitties. I love cats and have two of my own as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------

